# Eagle Eye Hunting Club Needs Members(Ogelthorpe County)



## dherrin (Sep 20, 2005)

New club in Ogelthorpe County has 1 to 2 memberships available. Located on Hwy 77 north, close to Elberton and Wilkes county line.  193 acres of good hunting land , swamps with oaks , nice hardwoods, Beaver ponds, creeks thru out property. Pines aprrox 10 to 12 years old. Power line aprrox 900 yards.Membership dues will be $735.00 per year, Pin board system , Camp area with power no water . Professional consultants from The Hunter Group will be testing soon for our food plots. Don't miss out, gonna be a great small club with simple rules to follow. For more info contact Donnie at 678-592-2405


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 20, 2005)

how many members total for the club ...


----------



## dherrin (Sep 20, 2005)

*Hunting Club Changes*

Plan was to have 4 members at $ 550.00 and after talking to owner of property he wants no more than 3 memberships because he will hunt it from time to time. You will be allowed to invite your wife or kids.You also will be allowed to invite friends or neighbors 2 times a year. Total of  3 members for l year membership will change to $735.00 per member. I am looking for 2 members as of now . I have some people that are interested but they have not brought thier money to me as of yet. I have over 5 people that want to join for next year  because their in other clubs right now, but if you dont get in this year you may not get a chance next year.


----------



## dherrin (Sep 23, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dherrin (Sep 29, 2005)

*Membership*

I have 1 opening left , you can pay 1/2 now and 1/2 within 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## dherrin (Oct 5, 2005)

*Membership*

Still have 1 opening , you will love the property. Great set up. seeing lots of deer everytime out. Had a nice 130 to 140 class 12 point on the run in the swamp bottom about 60 yards away he was a dead one if gun season was already here. i have 900 yard power line that will have 3 food plots off of it.Give me a call and we can talk about the dues. Thanks Donnie 678-592-2405


----------

